# Vitor vs Machida



## TMA17 (May 14, 2018)

The only video I could find.  Traditional Karate kick.


----------



## Danny T (May 14, 2018)

TMA17 said:


> The only video I could find.  Traditional Karate kick.


Curious...what in particular makes this kick a "Traditional Karate kick"?

Have this same kick in a few other arts I've studied that isn't any karate style.
Yes, I know Machida has a very strong Shotokan background but has also studied several other martial arts including muay thai which also has a front kick to the jaw though the teep or push kick to the body is used much more often. Silat has a front snap kick, Burmese boxing has a snap kick, as well as many other arts. 
So what in particular makes this a "Traditional Karate kick"?


----------



## TMA17 (May 14, 2018)

You're probably right Danny T.  I thought it was from his Karate background.  I don't know then.


----------



## Anarax (May 14, 2018)

Danny T said:


> Curious...what in particular makes this kick a "Traditional Karate kick"?
> 
> Have this same kick in a few other arts I've studied that isn't any karate style.
> Yes, I know Machida has a very strong Shotokan background but has also studied several other martial arts including muay thai which also has a front kick to the jaw though the teep or push kick to the body is used much more often. Silat has a front snap kick, Burmese boxing has a snap kick, as well as many other arts.
> So what in particular makes this a "Traditional Karate kick"?



I think it's mostly due to the fact that Machida's primary striking background is Shotokan Karate. Leg kicks technically aren't strictly a Muay Thai technique, but a lot of Muay Thai guys like throwing them. An armbar isn't only in BJJ, but BJJ guys use them often. I think people are associating the front kick KO to karate because it's in the system he studies, his unique background and the rarity of front kick KOs in the UFC. If a Kung Fu guy did the same they would probably associate it with his background as well.


----------



## drop bear (May 14, 2018)

It is a weird kick. A lot more upwards than I thought should be.

But the body kick that machida threw looked exactly like that head kick which makes it a nightmare to guess where it is going to go.


----------



## Headhunter (May 15, 2018)

A kicks a kick at the end of the day doesn't matter what label you give it


----------



## chrissyp (Sep 6, 2018)

From my understanding, it's because the mechanics are that of front kick, fundementaly different then a muay thai teep, and usually associate with karate, and karate being traditionally (no pun intended) and a traditional martial arts


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Sep 6, 2018)

chrissyp said:


> From my understanding, it's because the mechanics are that of front kick, fundementaly different then a muay thai teep, and usually associate with karate, and karate being traditionally (no pun intended) and a traditional martial arts


What is the difference in the mechanics between the two?


----------



## chrissyp (Sep 6, 2018)

kempodisciple said:


> What is the difference in the mechanics between the two?


Quick answer, teep is mostly used and has the mechanics of a push, where a front kick is predominantly a offensive strike with different mechanics like chamber , teep doesn't


----------



## punisher73 (Sep 7, 2018)

I'm too lazy right now, but if you search for the Machida v. Couture fight, he KO's Couture with the double kick from Chinto.


----------



## hoshin1600 (Sep 8, 2018)

We all know steven Segal taught the MMA guys the front kick.  It's not karate or muay thai. Segal invented it.


----------

